# VAR recommendations



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

need to get one, someone had a link but I can't find it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Go to Staples or Office Depot. Maybe even WalMart.


----------



## OOE (Mar 17, 2011)

Voice activated recorders (There are several in the $30 range - the Coby has micro-flash capability for easier transfer to a computer if you need it.)


----------

